# Forchielli:"Li prima vittima del fondo Elliott".



## admin (4 Aprile 2017)

Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. E' un fondo avvoltoio, attivista, che entra facendo casino. La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghong Li".


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. *Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, *il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. E' un fondo avvoltoio, attivista, che entra facendo casino. La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghhong Li".



Aiuto!!


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. E' un fondo avvoltoio, attivista, che entra facendo casino. La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghhong Li".



è evidente che sto silenzio sia presagio di caos


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2017)

Sarà un fondo avvoltoio ma resta pur sempre meglio del condor.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2017)

Ahia....ci risiamo..

ecco che a -10 dal closing tornano i dubbi e le notizie tragiche..

Ma stavolta davvero è l'ultima spiaggia..se non chiudono mandassero tutto a fancubo...


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. E' un fondo avvoltoio, attivista, che entra facendo casino. La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghong Li".



credo sia il secondo a dire che ancora non è sicuro che il fondo Elliott chiuda con Li. Aspettiamo...la data del 4 maggio non può essere un caso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. E' un fondo avvoltoio, attivista, che entra facendo casino. La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghong Li".



Questo signore ha davvero rotto le palle...avrebbe pure un'attività a cui badare. Che pensi a quella


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Aprile 2017)

Ma meglio un fondo avvoltoio che Berlusconi e Galliani.. 
vendeteci pure ai rom! Basta che ci liberate!


----------



## Igniorante (4 Aprile 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questo signore ha davvero rotto le palle...avrebbe pure un'attività a cui badare. Che pensi a quella



Dai ma che c'entra, a precise domande risponde, specie se lo pagano anche. 

Spero che non gli sia arrivato qualche spiffero, altrimenti va a finire come le volte scorse.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dai ma che c'entra, a precise domande risponde, specie se lo pagano anche.
> 
> Spero che non gli sia arrivato qualche spiffero, altrimenti va a finire come le volte scorse.



Ah pensavo l'avesse scritto su twitter.

In ogni caso lo vedo come un romanziere...vediamo cosa accadrà


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> credo sia il secondo a dire che ancora non è sicuro che il fondo Elliott chiuda con Li. Aspettiamo...*la data del 4 maggio non può essere un caso*.



4 Maggio??


----------



## Black (4 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. E' un fondo *avvoltoio*, attivista, che entra facendo casino. La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghong Li".



interessante il fatto che passiamo dal condor all'avvoltoio. Ma quindi Forchielli sa già cosa succederà con Elliot? bo, vedremo. Importante che si faccia il closing, e non sta smentendo questo, ma il futuro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Aprile 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è evidente che sto silenzio sia presagio di caos



scusa ma cosa dovrebbe significare silenzio presagio di caos? Oggi è uscita la notizia dell'incontro tra Community Group e Fininvest per organizzare il 13 e il 14. Cosa pretendi che esca più sui giornali? 

Forchielli lo lascerei perdere, poteva magari sapere qualcosa quando si parlava di mondo cina, ma visto che ora si parla di realtà con le quali non ha agganci sono tutte sue supposizioni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> scusa ma cosa dovrebbe significare silenzio presagio di caos? Oggi è uscita la notizia dell'incontro tra Community Group e Fininvest per organizzare il 13 e il 14. Cosa pretendi che esca più sui giornali?
> 
> Forchielli lo lascerei perdere, poteva magari sapere qualcosa quando si parlava di mondo cina, ma visto che ora si parla di realtà con le quali non ha agganci sono tutte sue supposizioni.



Ormai passa per onnisciente


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> scusa ma cosa dovrebbe significare silenzio presagio di caos? Oggi è uscita la notizia dell'incontro tra Community Group e Fininvest per organizzare il 13 e il 14. Cosa pretendi che esca più sui giornali?
> 
> Forchielli lo lascerei perdere, poteva magari sapere qualcosa quando si parlava di mondo cina, ma visto che ora si parla di realtà con le quali non ha agganci sono tutte sue supposizioni.



si certo, l'incontro con community, news data da pellegatti che ancora pensa di vivere nel 1990


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Aprile 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> si certo, l'incontro con community, news data da pellegatti che ancora pensa di vivere nel 1990



ah e come mai Pellegatti non è affidabile e Forchielli si? Il vostro pessimismo vi fa vedere i mostri.


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ah e come mai Pellegatti non è affidabile e Forchielli si? Il vostro pessimismo vi fa vedere i mostri.



voglio come chiunque sia sano di mente la dipartita del duo fallimentare, ma onestamente dopo 2 fiaschi allucinanti, vedo che ancora non siete in grado di cogliere i segnali, per me skincats non ha nessuna affidabilità, non ha mai preso una notizia, mentre il forchielli mi pare che abbia indovinato praticamente tutto da quando è iniziato sto casino


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Aprile 2017)

Forchielli ci ha sempre preso fino a oggi.

Vedremo.

Nei prossimi giorni se ne usciranno con "Non trovato accordo fra Li ed Elliott"....non mi meraviglierei


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ah e come mai Pellegatti non è affidabile e Forchielli si? Il vostro pessimismo vi fa vedere i mostri.



Perché Pellegatti è semplicemente il megafono delle pernacchie che partono da fininvest mentre Forchielli purtroppo ha dimostrato che ha agganci e pur con modi da suino sa quello che dice..

Ora, mi pare allucinante che dopo tutte le legnate pregresse ci sia ancora chi è baldanzoso nella certezza che si chiuda..

Io lo spero, ma ormai come leggo di una qualche bad news inizio a segnarmi perché fino ad ora è sempre andata così:

Notizie trionfali quando manca un mese
Silenzio
A 15 10 giorni inizia a trapelare pessimismo
Silenzio
A -5 giorni segnali chiari che salta l'accordo
Silenzio
Si posticipa


----------



## sette (4 Aprile 2017)

odioso ma corretto, meglio la cruda realtà piuttosto che un mare di balle


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Aprile 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questo signore ha davvero rotto le palle...avrebbe pure un'attività a cui badare. Che pensi a quella



Ma quale attività vuoi che abbia..
Altro avvoltoio che si diverte e guadagna visibilità.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. E' un fondo avvoltoio, attivista, *che entra facendo casino.* La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghong Li".



Ma che vuol dire? Mah...a questo a volte ci vorrebbe il traduttore simultaneo, anche se resta pur sempre più chiaro e comunicativo di Palomba. Ciò non toglie che Forchielli rimane la fonte più affidabile, piaccia o non piaccia. Ripeto, dalle sue sparate e dagli ammiccamenti del condor possiamo capire se qualcosa sta andando storto. Stiamo in campana perché per l'ennesima volta non c'è niente di sicuro in questa storiaccia maledetta.


----------



## koti (4 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. E' un fondo avvoltoio, attivista, che entra facendo casino. La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghong Li".


Non so quanto sia credibile, dieci giorni fa affermava esattamente l'opposto "Elliot per il Milan sarebbe come la Madonna di Fatima" cit. (testuali parole).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Aprile 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> voglio come chiunque sia sano di mente la dipartita del duo fallimentare, ma onestamente dopo 2 fiaschi allucinanti, vedo che ancora non siete in grado di cogliere i segnali, per me skincats non ha nessuna affidabilità, non ha mai preso una notizia, mentre il forchielli mi pare che abbia indovinato praticamente tutto da quando è iniziato sto casino





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché Pellegatti è semplicemente il megafono delle pernacchie che partono da fininvest mentre Forchielli purtroppo ha dimostrato che ha agganci e pur con modi da suino sa quello che dice..
> 
> Ora, mi pare allucinante che dopo tutte le legnate pregresse ci sia ancora chi è baldanzoso nella certezza che si chiuda..
> 
> ...



capisco quello che dite , ma io sto dicendo , ma va bene che finchè si trattasse direttamente di Cina Forchielli potesse avere agganci, ora che non si sa cosa esattamente ci sia dietro, o in particolare un fondo Americano, quale tipo di aggancio dovrebbe avere?


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> capisco quello che dite , ma io sto dicendo , ma va bene che finchè si trattasse direttamente di Cina Forchielli potesse avere agganci, ora che non si sa cosa esattamente ci sia dietro, o in particolare un fondo Americano, quale tipo di aggancio dovrebbe avere?



Lui disse da subito che conosce bene il fondo Elliot

ripeto io sto suino non lo sbeffeggio più..credevo fosse una sola invece mi sono dovuto rimangiare tutto purtroppo


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Aiuto!!



Aiuto se chiudono.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Aiuto se chiudono.


Chiuderei pure con i rom.


----------



## Stex (4 Aprile 2017)

Come la vedo io: 
elliot presta i soldi a Li, per chiudere l'acquisto. Dopo di che Li, fa entrare i finanziatori che per motivi loro non potevano esporsi nell'acquisto da subito, per cui diventano soci attivi, ripuliscono i debito e vanno avanti per la loro strada. stop.... sono troppo ottimista?


----------



## naliM77 (4 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. E' un fondo avvoltoio, attivista, che entra facendo casino. La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghong Li".



Non leggete ciò che Forchielli non dice o ciò che Forchielli non scrive.

Semplicemente lui sulla Cina ha dimostrato di essere molto preparato, su Elliott invece ha solo espresso una sua opinione, visto che conosce come lavora il Fondo e quindi ha dato la sua interpretazione (che poi è anche la mia e di pochi altri).

Quindi oltre che dire che a comprarci sarà Elliott e non i cinesi e che Li farà solo da "prestanome" non ha detto altro. Se ci vedete del male è solo perchè siete epssimisti...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me Porchielli comincia a ricredersi su quanto affermava:"Se chiudono mangio una m.....": sta correndo ai ripari, perchè chiuderanno, ma deve tenere botta per non essere spuzzonato. 
Closing in arrivo, ma guadagna tempo...


----------



## Djici (4 Aprile 2017)

Stex ha scritto:


> Come la vedo io:
> elliot presta i soldi a Li, per chiudere l'acquisto. Dopo di che Li, fa entrare i finanziatori che per motivi loro non potevano esporsi nell'acquisto da subito, per cui diventano soci attivi, ripuliscono i debito e vanno avanti per la loro strada. stop.... sono troppo ottimista?



Spero di no, ma credi di si


----------



## MarcoUnico (4 Aprile 2017)

Che Li sia la prima vittima mi interesserebbe 0, se ciò significasse un nuovo proprietario e/o degli altri investitori, magari coinvolti in corsa da Elliott stesso.

Quello che mi preoccupa è che in realtà ci siano ancora molti aspetti da chiarire, a partire dal coinvolgimento stesso Elliott, che sino ad oggi non è stato MAI annunciato in via ufficiale.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (4 Aprile 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Secondo me Porchielli comincia a ricredersi su quanto affermava:"Se chiudono mangio una m.....": sta correndo ai ripari, perchè chiuderanno, ma deve tenere botta per non essere spuzzonato.
> Closing in arrivo, ma guadagna tempo...



Ancora con questa storia? Lo disse di Bee, e i fatti gli hanno dato pienamente ragione


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Aprile 2017)

MarcoUnico ha scritto:


> Che Li sia la prima vittima mi interesserebbe 0, se ciò significasse un nuovo proprietario e/o degli altri investitori, magari coinvolti in corsa da Elliott stesso.
> 
> Quello che mi preoccupa è che in realtà ci siano ancora molti aspetti da chiarire, a partire dal coinvolgimento stesso Elliott, che sino ad oggi non è stato MAI annunciato in via ufficiale.



Elliot non è mai stato coinvolto in via ufficale ma non ha nemmeno smentito, e quando sono stati contattati direttamente hanno risposto che avevano trovato un accordo con Li e che non potevano dire altro.

Ricordo a tutti che sul comunicato ufficiale di SES era scritto a lettere cubitali che i soldi erano stati trovati e veicolati in un fondo extra Cina "Rossoneri Sport Lux". Spesso tendiamo a dimenticare i fatti, stavolta si chiude.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Elliot non è mai stato coinvolto in via ufficale ma non ha nemmeno smentito, e quando sono stati contattati direttamente hanno risposto che avevano trovato un accordo con Li e che non potevano dire altro.
> 
> Ricordo a tutti che sul comunicato ufficiale di SES era scritto a lettere cubitali che i soldi erano stati trovati e veicolati in un fondo extra Cina "Rossoneri Sport Lux". Spesso tendiamo a dimenticare i fatti, stavolta si chiude.


Infatti

Un comunicato come questo non si era mai visto..

Ma a volte fa più comodo sentirci dire quello che vogliamo


----------



## Igniorante (4 Aprile 2017)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia? Lo disse di Bee, e i fatti gli hanno dato pienamente ragione



Senza contare tutti i precedenti con SES


----------



## sballotello (4 Aprile 2017)

Forchielli ha dimostrato di beccarci spesso, meglio dargli credito


----------



## Garrincha (4 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> scusa ma cosa dovrebbe significare silenzio presagio di caos? Oggi è uscita la notizia dell'incontro tra Community Group e Fininvest per organizzare il 13 e il 14. Cosa pretendi che esca più sui giornali?
> 
> Forchielli lo lascerei perdere, poteva magari sapere qualcosa quando si parlava di mondo cina, ma visto che ora si parla di realtà con le quali non ha agganci sono tutte sue supposizioni.




Forchielli è conosciuto per il legame con la Cina ma con essa o da solo opera anche negli Usa ed Europa, a quei livelli si conoscono un po' tutti o arrivano voci, i famosi sei gradi di separazione 




Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire? Mah...a questo a volte ci vorrebbe il traduttore simultaneo, anche se resta pur sempre più chiaro e comunicativo di Palomba. Ciò non toglie che Forchielli rimane la fonte più affidabile, piaccia o non piaccia. Ripeto, dalle sue sparate e dagli ammiccamenti del condor possiamo capire se qualcosa sta andando storto. Stiamo in campana perché per l'ennesima volta non c'è niente di sicuro in questa storiaccia maledetta.




Elliott è un fondo specializzato nel rilevare il debito a poco e ricavarci tanto spesso con le maniere forti, presumo sia quello il casino a cui si riferisce


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Aprile 2017)

elliott a 8 giorni dal presunto closing potrebbe pure confermare il suo coinvolgimento con un comunicato ufficiale sul suo sito, non su twitter come fanno "i cinesi", troppe cose strane, non mi fido


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Aprile 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> elliott a 8 giorni dal presunto closing potrebbe pure confermare il suo coinvolgimento con un comunicato ufficiale sul suo sito, non su twitter come fanno "i cinesi", troppe cose strane, non mi fido


Elliot non deve confermare proprio nulla,non è un investitore..sfatiamo questi falsi miti per favore

Anzi la certezza sta nel fatto che nonostante vengano tirati in ballo nessuno abbia smentito..anzi tutt'altro..e si dovrebbe sapere che con loro non si scherza e non si prestano a giochini


----------



## MarcoUnico (5 Aprile 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Infatti
> 
> Un comunicato come questo non si era mai visto..
> 
> Ma a volte fa più comodo sentirci dire quello che vogliamo


Esatto: alcuni fanno finta di avere letto Elliott che dice ufficialmente di essere coinvolto nell'operazione.
Ah già, tu sei tra questi.


----------



## Garrincha (5 Aprile 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Non so quanto sia credibile, dieci giorni fa affermava esattamente l'opposto "Elliot per il Milan sarebbe come la Madonna di Fatima" cit. (testuali parole).



Per la trattativa e di riflesso per Li che senza non sembrava in grado di portarla a termine in quei giorni. Con il proprietario disinteressato e l'acquirente che non riesce a chiudere l'apparizione del fondo è stata una rivelazione per il Milan, che in futuro facciano le scarpe a Li è indifferente.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Aprile 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Anzi la certezza sta nel fatto che nonostante vengano tirati in ballo nessuno abbia smentito..anzi tutt'altro..e si dovrebbe sapere che con loro non si scherza e non si prestano a giochini



Come Moutai e Robin Li, insomma


----------



## sballotello (5 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Come Moutai e Robin Li, insomma



il famoso brindisi con il mutai per i grandi eventi..mado quante ********* che son uscite


----------



## Igniorante (5 Aprile 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> il famoso brindisi con il mutai per i grandi eventi..mado quante ********* che son uscite



Brindare con il Moutai con un Huawei in mano davanti a una tv TCL, con un condizionatore Midea acceso d'estate 

Ovviamente, la frase (o meglio citazione di vari utenti) non è per sfottere, anche perchè all'epoca ci credevo io per primo, ma solo per far capire quanto ci abbiano preso per il C con questa storia, compresi i tanto osannati "insider".


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Brindare con il Moutai con un Huawei in mano davanti a una tv TCL, con un condizionatore Midea acceso d'estate
> 
> Ovviamente, la frase (o meglio citazione di vari utenti) non è per sfottere, anche perchè all'epoca ci credevo io per primo, ma solo per far capire quanto ci abbiano preso per il C con questa storia, compresi i tanto osannati "insider".



Il mio cervello a seguito di trauma aveva rimosso.....


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Aprile 2017)

MarcoUnico ha scritto:


> Esatto: alcuni fanno finta di avere letto Elliott che dice ufficialmente di essere coinvolto nell'operazione.
> Ah già, tu sei tra questi.



A dire la verità non ho mai detto questo
Anzi tutt'altro 
Rileggiti bene i miei messaggi vai


----------



## sballotello (5 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Brindare con il Moutai con un Huawei in mano davanti a una tv TCL, con un condizionatore Midea acceso d'estate
> 
> Ovviamente, la frase (o meglio citazione di vari utenti) non è per sfottere, anche perchè all'epoca ci credevo io per primo, ma solo per far capire quanto ci abbiano preso per il C con questa storia, compresi i tanto osannati "insider".



si si, anche per me è lo stesso


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Brindare con il Moutai con un Huawei in mano davanti a una tv TCL, con un condizionatore Midea acceso d'estate
> 
> Ovviamente, la frase (o meglio citazione di vari utenti) non è per sfottere, anche perchè all'epoca ci credevo io per primo, ma solo per far capire quanto ci abbiano preso per il C con questa storia, compresi i tanto osannati "insider".



Il mio cervello a seguito di trauma aveva rimosso.....


----------



## Black (5 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Brindare con il Moutai con un Huawei in mano davanti a una tv TCL, con un condizionatore Midea acceso d'estate
> 
> Ovviamente, la frase (o meglio citazione di vari utenti) non è per sfottere, anche perchè all'epoca ci credevo io per primo, ma solo per far capire quanto ci abbiano preso per il C con questa storia, compresi i tanto osannati "insider".



purtroppo è così. Per cui "voliamo bassi" e attendiamo giorno per giorno arrivare al 14 Aprile


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. E' un fondo avvoltoio, attivista, che entra facendo casino. La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghong Li".



E chi se ne frega di Li.... se restiamo in Elliott restiamo comunque in mani piene di danari


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. E' un fondo avvoltoio, attivista, che entra facendo casino. La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghong Li".



Mah... prima il cattivone era Li (Forchielli lo definì esplicitamente un truffatore speculatore) ed ora il male è diventato Elliot?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Brindare con il Moutai con un Huawei in mano davanti a una tv TCL, con un condizionatore Midea acceso d'estate
> 
> Ovviamente, la frase (o meglio citazione di vari utenti) non è per sfottere, anche perchè all'epoca ci credevo io per primo, ma solo per far capire quanto ci abbiano preso per il C con questa storia, compresi i tanto osannati "insider".


Quello scemo ero io che a quel tempo credevo a Campopiano....


----------



## MarcoUnico (5 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah... prima il cattivone era Li (Forchielli lo definì esplicitamente un truffatore speculatore) ed ora il male è diventato Elliot?


Forchielli non ha mai definito Li un "cattivone". 
Semmai uno sprovveduto, come ha dimostrat a più riprese di essere. Per quel che riguarda l'intervento di Elliott, agevolato dall'operato di Fassone, ha piuttosto detto che POTREBBE essere un aspetto positivo della vicenda. Anche se per Li potrebbe essere molto pericoloso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2017)

MarcoUnico ha scritto:


> Forchielli non ha mai definito Li un "cattivone".
> Semmai uno sprovveduto, come ha dimostrat a più riprese di essere. Per quel che riguarda l'intervento di Elliott, agevolato dall'operato di Fassone, ha piuttosto detto che POTREBBE essere un aspetto positivo della vicenda. Anche se per Li potrebbe essere molto pericoloso.



Ricordo però un tweet in cui lo definì uno speculatore coinvolto in affari loschi in Cina.
Posso sbagliarmi, ma ho questo ricordo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forchielli a Barlamento sulla cessione del Milan:"Yonghong Li si è trasformato da cavaliere bianco a testa di legno. Ammesso che chiudano, e conoscendo Elliott ho qualche dubbio, il povero Li è uno strumento di questo fondo. *E' un fondo avvoltoio*, attivista, che entra facendo casino. La prima vittima dell'avvoltoio è proprio Yonghong Li".



Per me potrebbe essere anche un fondo gran mascalzon. lup. mann. pezz di mer. L'importante è che si cambi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Aprile 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per me potrebbe essere anche un fondo gran mascalzon. lup. mann. pezz di mer. L'importante è che si cambi.



Anche perchè il nostro attuale proprietario non brilla per senso civico, rispetto della legge e rispetto per le istituzioni....solo la sua perenne voglia di fica è encomiabile!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Aprile 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Anche perchè il nostro attuale proprietario non brilla per senso civico, rispetto della legge e rispetto per le istituzioni....solo la sua perenne voglia di fica è encomiabile!!


----------



## MarcoUnico (5 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ricordo però un tweet in cui lo definì uno speculatore coinvolto in affari loschi in Cina.
> Posso sbagliarmi, ma ho questo ricordo.


Che sia uno speculatore è chiaro. Che sia stato coinvolto in affari loschi lo dice la sua breve storia. Che sia un cattivone è ben altra cosa. Di speculatori ne è pieno il mondo. Non sempre fanno danni, se agiscono nella legalità e se oltre el bene proprio riescono a fare anche quello altrui. Ciò che ha compiuto thohir all'inter è abbastanza emblematico in tal senso.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Aprile 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Quello scemo ero io che a quel tempo credevo a Campopiano....



Non ti darei mai dello scemo, anche perché ripeto che all'epoca ci credevo pure io. 
Purtroppo oggi, a ripensarci, viene da ridere (per non piangere).


----------



## Symon (6 Aprile 2017)

Non credo Li sia così un pollo...E non credo che sia l'investimento della sua vita...e neppure che voglia investire nel Milan come se fosse una puntata da tutto o niente al casinò; Sono tutte cose senza logica. Quello che penso è che abbia dei fondi alternativi, di sua proprietà o azionisti che al momento giusto verranno fuori.
Una società di calcio se non ci si investe è un grappolo di debiti. Se vuole prendere il Milan alle cifre spaventose di Berlusconi significa che ne ha altrettanti da investire e da far rientrare.


----------



## Doctore (6 Aprile 2017)

Quello che non ci spiegano è il perche li ha deciso di buttarsi a capofitto sul milan senza avere una garanzia alle spalle.
Il nostro lorsignore forchielli come al solito non ci spiega nulla.


----------



## MarcoUnico (6 Aprile 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quello che non ci spiegano è il perche li ha deciso di buttarsi a capofitto sul milan senza avere una garanzia alle spalle.
> Il nostro lorsignore forchielli come al solito non ci spiega nulla.


A dire il vero il sig. forchielli tra le sue farneticazioni ha spiegato più e più volte che molti cinesi operano in maniera del tutto differente rispetto a ciò che accade nella media "europea".
Non sono rari i casi in cui tentano l'all in, rischiando di finire grambe all'aria.

Che forchielli sia discutibile sono il primo a dirlo ma sino ad oggi è tra i pochi ad avere anticipato alcune delle cose che poi si sono verificate, anche perchè è tra i pochi ad avere stretti contatti con l'imprenditoria cinese e conoscere bene come "funziona" quel mercato.


----------



## Symon (6 Aprile 2017)

Ok, mettiamo che si sia buttato a capofitto tipo kamikaze, anche se è cinese...Una volta dentro e con in mano il Milan dove pensa di ottenerli i ricavi? fatemi capire?!... perchè le scommesse di investimenti sono azzardate se c'è però il connubbio di possibilità di molto guadagno con poco/medio investimento. Qui c'è un investimento pazzesco, e già parte male per azzardare, e poi scusate il guadagno dove pensa di tirarlo fuori? Berlusconi quando andava bene doveva sempre ripianare i debiti a fine anno!!
Che il Milan aveva un merchandising malfunzionante e sponsor molli è escluso...anzi...quindi cosa pensa di ottenere Li?
Vendere i campioni? Quali, Donnarumma a parte? 

Io rimango del parere che i soldi li investirà e costruirà una signora squadra, che tralaltro è l'unico modo per far rendere bene una società (squadra) di calcio. Quello che non ha potuto fare finora è probabilmente usare i soldi suoi con la burocrazia cinese che gli stoppava il transfer...questa è l'ipotesi più verosimile. Poi ognuno può ricamarci ed inventarci qualunque cosa, Forchielli compreso, ma c'è un limite alla realtà e al conflitto d'interessi altrui.


----------



## Tobi (6 Aprile 2017)

un vero tifoso del Milan in questo momento sarebbe anche disposto al fallimento pur di non vedere quei due al comando


----------



## Black (6 Aprile 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> un vero tifoso del Milan in questo momento sarebbe anche disposto al fallimento pur di non vedere quei due al comando



hai detto tutto! questo è il primo punto fondamentale. Per il resto vedremo


----------



## Doctore (6 Aprile 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> un vero tifoso del Milan in questo momento sarebbe anche disposto al fallimento pur di non vedere quei due al comando



gia ma a tanti piace vedere stipendi pagati(manco fossero loro va be),i settimi posti,spogliatoi puliti ecc...


----------



## Garrincha (6 Aprile 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Ok, mettiamo che si sia buttato a capofitto tipo kamikaze, anche se è cinese...Una volta dentro e con in mano il Milan dove pensa di ottenerli i ricavi? fatemi capire?!... perchè le scommesse di investimenti sono azzardate se c'è però il connubbio di possibilità di molto guadagno con poco/medio investimento. Qui c'è un investimento pazzesco, e già parte male per azzardare, e poi scusate il guadagno dove pensa di tirarlo fuori? Berlusconi quando andava bene doveva sempre ripianare i debiti a fine anno!!
> Che il Milan aveva un merchandising malfunzionante e sponsor molli è escluso...anzi...quindi cosa pensa di ottenere Li?
> Vendere i campioni? Quali, Donnarumma a parte?
> 
> Io rimango del parere che i soldi li investirà e costruirà una signora squadra, che tralaltro è l'unico modo per far rendere bene una società (squadra) di calcio. Quello che non ha potuto fare finora è probabilmente usare i soldi suoi con la burocrazia cinese che gli stoppava il transfer...questa è l'ipotesi più verosimile. Poi ognuno può ricamarci ed inventarci qualunque cosa, Forchielli compreso, ma c'è un limite alla realtà e al conflitto d'interessi altrui.



In questi casi quando stai annegando sei sempre l'ultimo a rendersene conto, se ha pagato le prime caparre di tasca sua aspettandosi i prestiti poi bloccati è possibile che piuttosto che accettare di perderle abbia continuato a immettere liquidi convinto di risolverla e rientrare dall'investimento, come detto il buonsenso dall'esterno direbbe realizza che hai preso una bella batosta ma sganciati prima che diventi una debacle, quando sei coinvolto non rinunci a una bella fetta del tuo patrimonio e continui a rilanciare


----------



## Doctore (6 Aprile 2017)

Qui nascono delle enormi contraddizioni su questo sconosciuto broker...
-c e chi dice che è un malandrino imbroglione e non rischia i suoi soldi per farsi fregare al massimo frega con la conseguenza di lasciare il milan nella emme.
-c'e chi dice che sia uno sprovveduto che ha buttato via il proprio denaro per un operazione che difficilmente riuscirà chiudersi.
Non possono essere due persone differenti o è l una o l altra.
Forchielli da un colpo al cerchio e alla botte...


----------



## MarcoUnico (6 Aprile 2017)

Mi sembra ovvio, dal momento in cui il suo "passato" è per lo più sconosciuto.


----------

